

Amended, but still bad: California's social networking privacy law - scottlay
http://www.aroundthecapitol.com/Bills/SB_242/20112012/

======
scottlay
While I personally think the bill's policies are smart business practices, I
think the bill keeps getting amended to give the "haves" (Facebook, LinkedIn)
a competitive advantage over startups.

